# couple of mitchel questions



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

do they make a manual for a 302N? and what is the difference between a 302 and a 302 (red dot) one with the little red plastic cover on the side? and while i got your attention what is the story behind the 302N? thanks,rick


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Ibeleive the302 N is the same reel as the old Mitchell 386. Therefore you should be able to use the manual for a 386. CallMike Arthur (The Fisher-Man on ebay)386-624-6920 this guy sells a ton of Mitchell stuff.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

From what I understand, do not quote me. The 302N is the same as the red dot 302 it was just made after 1978. That is when they stopped using the red dot.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *FlyinEagle (3/6/2010)*From what I understand, do not quote me. The 302N is the same as the red dot 302 it was just made after 1978. That is when they stopped using the red dot.


The 302N is not the same as the red dot 302. The 302N was a cheaper version of the 302 and was not very popular amongst pier fishermen. The red dot 302 and 302 without the red dot are pretty much identical with that one exception.


----------

